# expedite spouse visa application??



## Menahil (Mar 9, 2014)

Dear All

I will soon submit the documentation for my partners spouse settlement 
visa, is there any way to fast track the application process? 
Im not sure if i read wrong but im sure i have read somewhere that 
the application process can be fast tracked but there is a fee involved. 
is this true? Spouse is from pakistan. 

Thanks 
Minni


----------



## spbos (Mar 28, 2014)

Menahil said:


> Dear All
> 
> I will soon submit the documentation for my partners spouse settlement
> visa, is there any way to fast track the application process?
> ...


There is a priority service. It is some $500 in the USA and you need to pay at the VFS
website. I do not know about other countries.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Menahil said:


> Dear All
> 
> I will soon submit the documentation for my partners spouse settlement
> visa, is there any way to fast track the application process?
> ...


It is your spouse who has to apply from Pakistan. You can read about priority service at https://www.gov.uk/government/world-location-news/update-on-uk-visa-and-immigration-in-pakistan.

The website for Pakistan is UK Visa Information - Pakistan.

Good luck!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No fast-tracking or priority for settlement visa in Pakistan.


----------

